# What are good t-shirts for plastisol....???



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi!
I'm thinking about making christian t-shirts using proworld plastisol transfers. Any advice on what are good t-shirts (style) for plastisol transfers? I would like to sell t-shirts to all ages. Any advice on what colors will work the best?
Thank you very much!!!!
......Dino


----------



## Daybreak (Aug 12, 2013)

Any ring-spun shirt will have a nice outcome for your project. For some basic styles shirts, check out the links below.
Anvil style #980
Gildan style # 6400
Hanes style #5180
If your plastisol transfers, have a white underbase, then they should work on all color garment just fine. Good luck!


----------



## DinoPr (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you!
Is Gildan 2000 good for plastisol transfers?
Dino


----------



## Rogray (Oct 4, 2013)

DinoPr said:


> Hi!
> I'm thinking about making christian t-shirts using proworld plastisol transfers. Any advice on what are good t-shirts (style) for plastisol transfers? I would like to sell t-shirts to all ages. Any advice on what colors will work the best?
> Thank you very much!!!!
> ......Dino


I use Gildan 5000 without any problems, I'm in the same niche


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Any cotton t-shirt, including the 2000, is good for plastisol transfers.

The trick is determining what shirt is best for your customer base. Who is your buying audience? If more on the youthful side, then you might want to look at a more fashion fit shirt like American Apparel, or one of its clones.

the 2000 is a heavy, boxy fit, kinda scratchy feel.


----------

